# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > صالة الإستراحة >  >  استراحـــــــة الخميــــس29/9 ......(( ســــودانيـــــــــات ))

## معتز المكى

*&






&



&







&







&



مساحة للإرتياح على تفاصيل العبق السودانى .....
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*
مقطع - مزاج

عاصم الحزين
فتحت السما
لقيتك هنا
ندهتك تعال
اجاب الهناك
بأنك براك
وقفت في ضراك
الملم هنا
لارحل هناك
تماماً اراك
و ما اندهش
لأنك اذا
فتحت الكتاب
بتلقي السراب
بيحفر غناك
بتلقي التراب
رسم لون معاك
كضو و اختفي
اهو الضد رمي
وسادة رؤاك
اذاً ما به
كلام الهنا
اذا من دماك
مشيت لي براي
كشاهي المزاج
اكيّف اساي
و اكتب غناي
لبكره الهناك .


*

----------


## معتز المكى

*


*

----------


## معتز المكى

*


*

----------


## معتز المكى

*:CEDP_Stealer::CEDP_Stealer:






مسطول اخلاقو ضيقه كتب في كرت العرس بتاعو 
الزفت الجاي منكم مايتاخر 
والماجاي في ستين 
والشفع يترزعو في البيت وماعاوزين دوشه 
والحق ما عليكم الحق علي المعفن العازمكم .....
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*علاقة الـدم ...الصادق الرضي




سوف اصنعُ لي فتاةً من دمائي
كي تقدسني وتبكي عند موتي
دون زيف
سوف اصنعُ لي فتاةً
من دخانِ سجائري
لتلم عن وجهي غبار الاغترابِ
وكي تقيني من مكابدة النزيف
سوف اصنعُ لي حبيبة
تفهم الوطن الذي اشقى به
واخصها بالشعر والحمى
اسميها نضال

ان هذا الاسم اقرب من دمي 
قد قلت يوما : هكذا تلد المدينة
من غزارتها غباراً
كي تسميهِ دماً
فتلفت الوجهاء حيث اشرت
ثم تناقشوا في اللون .. واللغة البذيئةِ ..والرغيف
كم تبعد الاشياء عن لغتي ..وانتِ تغادرين دمي
الي اقصى تفاصيل النقيض .. تتسللين الي نوافذ غربتي
وتهيئين القبرَ من أجلي لأرقد في سلام
كم يبعد الشعراءُ عن الحانهم .. كي يكتبوا أشياء اخرى
لاتخص العاشقات
إذن
ساعلن في المدينة عن حياتي
ثم اخرج عارياً .. في هيئة الاطفال
كي اجد البراءة في ثياب الانقياء
اكذا نموت .. كما ولدنا .. عاريين من البكاء
إنه وطن جميل .. رغم التناقض في أزقته
ولكن كيف يمكن ان اعود الي السماء ؟؟؟
فانا غريبٌ عن دمي 

إني غريب

الأن قد ادركت بعض خصائص الكون الرحيب
فلا مفر من الحبيبةِ
سوف اصنعها لتكتب عن دمي نثراً
وتصنع ثورةً للحلم والوطن الحبيب
سوف اصنعُ لي حبيبة
سوف اصنعُ لي وطن
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*:a045::a045:








قالو فى واحدة جنها تلبس إسكيرت أبو خطوة وحبوبتها ماراضية..
يوم البت قالت لى حبوبتا .. أرح الحديقة
الحبوبة قالت ليها .. بى إسكريتيك دا أصلو ما ماشة إلا تخيتيهو
البت قالت ليها ... لكن يا حبوبة دى الموضة..
وهم ماشين على الحديقة جا ولد ماشى وقال للبت .. شــــرط
الحبوبة قالت ليها ماقلت ليك خيطيـــــــهو .....
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*


*

----------


## معتز المكى

*


*

----------


## الرايقة

*.
احلف يمين .. انك ولا متل البشر 
وانك بشر ...
وانك حواس 
تنزل علي قلبي اليباس ..
كشحة رزاز ونقط مطر ...
تاقيت عليك باب العيون 
سديت ممرات النظر 
فتشت كل الجاني شوق ..
مريت عليهو قدر قدر ..
جيتيني كيف ؟؟
جيتيني كيف ؟.. ومافيا باب متكول قصادك وما اتكشر 
وانا من زمان الليل طويل 
قفلت أبواب الهوى وسلمت مفتاحا البحر ...
جيتيني كيف ؟؟؟
جيتيني كيفن والعمر 
عديت محطاتو وعبر 

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*


*

----------


## معتز المكى

*


*

----------


## معتز المكى

*أمنياتى بالقبــــول .....
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*


*

----------

